# Anyone with 880gm-usb3 using 1600 mhz DDR3



## mkhackers (Feb 1, 2012)

hey guys i have corsair vengeance memory 8gb but is working in 1333mhz .my ques is how to change the ram speed to 1600 mhz and also pls specify timings?

i also feel that my computer is little slow in start up and in operation is quite slow .Programs are also slower .I also got BSOD first time .Pls help me out ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 1, 2012)

phenom II IMC(integrated memory controller)supports upto 1333 ram so your mobo is downclocking the ram.if you want to run your 1600 ram at usual speed you have to tweak memory divider/ram voltage/cpu voltage settings & i doubt you would see any performance gain.many people run 1600 ram at 1333 & have no problems.your problems are not related to ram clocks but something else.


----------



## mkhackers (Feb 1, 2012)

facing some start up issues my computer is taking much time to boot


----------



## ico (Feb 1, 2012)

mkhackers said:


> facing some start up issues my computer is taking much time to boot


How much time from the Windows logo to Desktop?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 1, 2012)

go to my computer--properties(right click).click"performance information & tools"option on left.then click advanced tools & select view performance details in event log.

*img26.imageshack.us/img26/553/windows7booteventlog.png

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

you can see just above this entry which programs/services are taking how much time to start.


----------



## Cilus (Feb 1, 2012)

If you want to run the memory at 1600 MHz speed then you need to update a field called *CPU: DRAM Ratio* to 1:4. It is basically considered as memory multiplier and setting it to 4 means the speed of DDR3 ram is 4X 200 MHz (Base clock speed) = 800 MHz DDR (double Data Rate) or 1600 MHz speed.

Enter the BIOS of your motherboard and go to the advanced setting page where you can fidn the Overclocking and Tweaking settings. Change the CPU: DRAM Ratio to Manual from AUTO and then select 1:4 as the ratio. Save it and restart and you are done.


----------



## radeon6950 (Feb 1, 2012)

is it a new build put together


----------



## topgear (Feb 2, 2012)

@ *mkhackers* - as you you have faced BSOD and the pc is 'slow' - test the mem modules with memtest and check the HDD for bad sectors - use HDD diagnostic tols from the manufacturers website. Also make sure that the sata data cable is properlt connected with mobo and HDD.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 2, 2012)

^^
yes do those diagnostic tests as suggested by topy.btw i am using vengeance @1600MHz in my 880g mobo with phenom II 955.please mention your mobo so that it will be easy to suggest the bios options to tweak the ram speed.


----------



## topgear (Feb 3, 2012)

^^ you are running your mem modules at 1600 Mhz right and you OCed the cpu using FSb method or just by increasing the Multiplier ?

BTW, OP can try running his mem modules at 1600 Mhz but that depends upon cpu IMC - if it likes that speed then Op can do it easily or else he have to stick with 1333 Mhz - most of the C2 rev cpus don't like speed over 1333 Mhz though with C3 rev cpus Op can try 1600 Mhz


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 3, 2012)

^^
i am using c3 revision and i used the multiplier to oc the cpu,for memory just increased multiplier to X8.


----------



## topgear (Feb 4, 2012)

^^ is CnQ working with 19x multi ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 4, 2012)

^^
 i just know that it is enabled but my 212 evo fan speed only lowers till 1300rpm in idle and goes to 1900RPM at load.but the thing is for now my system is both cool and quiet and now i am running stable at 4GHz @ 1.4v(default) trying to go further.btw bro do you what is the safe temp for NB of 880g mobo.some where i read it ranges from 80 to 100C.is it right?


----------



## topgear (Feb 5, 2012)

^^ I think 80C is the max but it would be better if you keep it under 65C - 4 Ghz with just 1.4 vcore is great ( I've used 1.5v to get 4 Ghz ). For CnQ just run cpu-z and see if the speed stays constantly at 4 Ghz or not


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 5, 2012)

^^ 
 no it won't at idle it comes to 800MHz and load goes to its full speed.btw i lowered the speed back to 3.2GHz as my 600VA ups won't handle it when the power goes off.


----------



## topgear (Feb 6, 2012)

Then CnQ is working just fine


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 6, 2012)

^^
 btw bro you are using the same processor at 4GHz, isn't it?
 what is the capacity of the ups you are using and have you seen any much increase in the electricity consumption after overclocking?


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2012)

^^ yep, same cpu and I'm using a Old Numeric UPS ( 5yrs. ) - it's rated at 800VA and still going good


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 7, 2012)

^^
numeric one are good.i am also having numeric only from almost 2 years but it was working well with my pentium dual core but now it is giving me problems with my 955.it just doesn't hold the load when there is power cuts.it gives overload beeps.day before yesterday same thing happened and my comp just shut down and ups started giving overload beeps.because of this i am having bad sectors in my HDD.i have to formate it to fix it.
  btw do you saw any drastic increase in electricity consumption when you overclocked your processor?


----------



## topgear (Feb 7, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> numeric one are good.i am also having numeric only from almost 2 years but it was working well with my pentium dual core but now it is giving me problems with my 955.it just doesn't hold the load when there is power cuts.it gives overload beeps.day before yesterday same thing happened and my comp just shut down and ups started giving overload beeps.because of this i am having bad sectors in my HDD.i have to formate it to fix it.



your's is a 600VA UPS if I'm not wrong - if possible detach the monitor from UPS and run only the pc from it.



> btw do you saw any drastic increase in electricity consumption when you overclocked your processor?



^^ yep, Phenom II cpus consumes as much as 100-110W more power when OCed around 4 Ghz - so power consumption will increase for sure but that does not really matters to performance freaks and enthusiast


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 7, 2012)

^^
 if i detach the monitor from the ups then how will i work or even shut down the system when there is power cut as the monitor will shut down on power cut.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 7, 2012)

create a shortcut to hibernation on desktop & assign it a key combination,say,alt+ctrl+H.when display is off no matter what you are doing(if playing game i assume space/esc will pause the game)just press win+D.after that press alt+ctrl+H & you are done.not sure about whether this will save game data so try it.also if you are using speakers connected to ups then disconnect them.monitor's specified power consumption is only 21W as per LG & using extremevision online PSU calculator using 4ghz & 1.4v as overclocking values i got 380W(using 25% capacitor aging)which is more than enough considering your seasonic is fairly new.in any case 400W is enough for your system+monitor & a 600VA ups with 70% efficiency will provide this much power.btw what is the power factor of your ups(if it is mentioned on box/in manual).


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 7, 2012)

^^
 oops that is where the problem is,so you are getting 380W and my ups is 360w one which i confirmed from different online stores.but it doesn't give any over load beep when system is under load and there is power.the problem arises when there is power cut and system is under load.thank you for your help.


----------



## topgear (Feb 8, 2012)

The power consumption of 955BE ( OCed around 4 Ghz ) is around ~400W under full cpu load with prime 95 like app without gpu load - now games though don't use cpu like prime 95 modern games can take advantage of multi core cpus very well - so games utilizes cpu resources pretty well ( for eg, games like BFBC2 ) - now when you play games the gpu is also under load - so while playing games your overall power consumption would be around 400W as you have HD6670.

Now the PSU you have is rated at 80% efficiency - so to deliver 400W your PSu draws 480W from wall socket ( in here from UPS ).

your PSu is draws 480W under load - include another 40-50W for monitor and speaker if they are connected with the UPS - the overall power draw around 530W whiuch the UOS has to deliver.

when connected to the wall socket your UPS can flawlessly draw 530-550W from the wall socket to deliver power to the entire system but when there is load shedding your UPS has to deliver 530W but it's only capable of delivering 360w from battery backup - this is the reason why the UPS shut offs the system and beep sound - I think you now know the reason clearly.

The summary : You need a better UPS


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 8, 2012)

^^bro does 955 consumes 400w of power?
 bcoz all the psu power calculators show my cpu consumes around 260w at stock speed.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2012)

topgear meant when overclocked at ~4GHz 955BE consumes that much power though according to extreme vision online psu i used i got a value of 380W when using 25% capacitor aging which is more than required as 25% capacitor aging is applicable only for psu's at least ~3-4 years old & even then according to many is applicable only to cheap psu's & not quality brands like seasonic.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 8, 2012)

^^
 k used xtreme psu calculator,
-without oc option with capacitor aging as 10% and got minimum psu wattage 264w and recommended psu wattage as 314w.
-with overclocking to 4200Mhz with 1.5vcore got minimum wattage as 319w and recommended as 369w.
-with current settings 3200MHz at 1.275 vcore got minimum wattage as 244w and recommended as 294w.
-with overclocked to 4200MHz with 1.45vcore and 0% capacitor aging getting minimum wattage as 290w and recommended is 340w.
 so if i am right then the minimum wattage are what would be the actual power consumption.then at overclocked to 4200Mhz the system consumes 300w with 5% capacitor aging(which is highly not possible as it is brand new psu) and as i rad in reviews at this load my psu has around 85-88% efficiency.so with 85% efficiency the total consumption comes around 350w and add 25w for monitor so total is 375w.if it is true that 600va provides 360w then it is overload if it is more than 360w then it should withstand this.i have disconnected the speaker from it as one shop keeper told me that woofer eats up a lot of power will check it with running prime95 or any games and disconnecting psu from main socket so as to check if it can hold or not.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2012)

woofer do need a lot of power depending on how much is the vol set(knob on woofer/speaker).also ups battery only kicks in when mains supply voltage drops below a limit or turned off.until then ups provides direct connection to mains power supply so even if ups can not provide required power during power cut it will continue working fine as long as mains power is on.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 8, 2012)

^^
 yup that i know buddy that ups power comes in to play only when there won't be main power supply.if woofer consumes depending upon volume then in my case it is always switched off(led doesn't glow on the speaker).btw how much a 1kva intex ups costs?and is it a good brand?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2012)

last time i checked intex 1kva was ~1800.i am using intex 600va & as for its quality i would say it is a vfm product.btw if you do buy intex do not carry it using the handle on the packaging.when i bought it i made this mistake of carrying it around in nehru place by its packaging handle.after ~15 minutes while i was walking ups fell through the packing onto ground.still it withstood the impact & running fine since then(5 jan 2012).


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 8, 2012)

^^
 but here i am not getting intex 1Kva ups.i asked one shop and he told he doesn't have it.sometimes i feel like i am living in the hell.here i can't get anything i want.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2012)

at Binary World, Indiranagar, Bangalore 850VA is available for 1984 & 1kva for 2785.
Buy Computers Laptops @ Lowest Price, Intex 2 @ *bwindia.net


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 8, 2012)

^^
 but the problem is the ups will be as heavy as elephant so it will cost me a bomb for courier.btw are you staying in Karnataka?


----------



## d6bmg (Feb 8, 2012)

Buy it online. 
ITDepot have APC/Intex 1KVA


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 8, 2012)

oops it will cost me a lot for courier and even itdepot doesn't have intex 1 kva.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 9, 2012)

i am in NCR.i gave you binaryworld link because it is in karnataka too & i thought maybe you can ask someone or a dealer(for some extra 200-300) to get it from there.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 9, 2012)

will check it and will ask some more dealers here.btw thanks for the help guys.


----------



## topgear (Feb 9, 2012)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^
> k used xtreme psu calculator,
> -without oc option with capacitor aging as 10% and got minimum psu wattage 264w and recommended psu wattage as 314w.
> -with overclocking to 4200Mhz with 1.5vcore got minimum wattage as 319w and recommended as 369w.
> ...



I don't think that xtreme psu calculator is correct in calculating power usage of a OCed Phenom II cpu - look at any review site - at 4 Ghz PII 955BE consumes ~375-400W ( with cpu load only using prime 95 ) and reviewers most of the time use good and new PSU - as I said beofre games can't consume cpu like prime95 but when you play games gpu consumes power and I've wrote sad1fJ|bout this on previous post.

To give you a better idea look at the image below 

*i.neoseeker.com/a/pii955/pu.png


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 9, 2012)

^^
 brother how can there be a that much increase in power consumption when he has overclocked it only to 3.77GHz the increased power consumption is almost equal to consumption of another 955.looks like something is wrong in that.that 3.77GHz speed my processor reaches at around 1.3v that is undervolted from normal vcore.


----------



## topgear (Feb 10, 2012)

^^ probably that's a C2 rev Phenom II cpu but when OCed phenom II cpus consumes a lot more power - a rig with  1.5v vcore Oced phenom II 955BE C3 rev cpu consumes as much as 400W or for eg. Phenom II 980BE runs at 3.7 Ghz but when OCed to 4.3 Ghz it consumes

*i.neoseeker.com/a/amd_pii_x4_980_be/power.png

so the load power consumption is increases with OC- this makes it clear I think


----------



## sukesh1090 (Feb 10, 2012)

^^
 then i will stick with my stock clock for time being.thank you bro.


----------



## topgear (Feb 11, 2012)

at summer time even I'll run my cpu at stock or a little bit lower speed and set very little vcore to manage the increased heat and keep my rig coool 

Tom's HW has a great guide about under volting phenom II cpu .. check this out 
Undervolting Your Phenom II And Core 2 Processors : Efficiency For Free: Core 2 Quad And Phenom II X4 At Reduced Voltage


----------

